
Royalty Free No Copyright Music for All Your Projects - massier
https://www.wowa.me
======
massier
Hi, humbly said: I am the maker of this project - wowa.me (beta) I’m working
on it beside my job and three children - towards a dream I had 3 years ago.

I am aware that "Unsplash for music" is a very high goal and I am far not a
good coder. Nevertheless, I believe in being able to get closer to this aim
TOGETHER.

That's why I'm looking intensivly for qualified feedback like: \- what are
main issues to solve? \- what are basic features to provide? \- is „staying
ad-free“ a must? \- do you think a kickstarter crowdfunding campaign would be
appropriated? Etc.

Warm regards and a big Thank You from Germany.

Wlad

~~~
anc84
Nice!!

How do you compare to
[https://incompetech.com/music/](https://incompetech.com/music/) or rather,
how do you plan to distinguish yourself from the existing grandmaster of
royalty free music?

~~~
massier
Kevin MacLeod is awesome and an inspiration. I think incompetech is only
MacLeod music or? I would love see all different artists - "unsplash for
music" simply :)

------
aurelwu
May I suggest 2 improvements: 1\. a volume slider 2\. I think in 99% of use
cases it would be better if one track stops playing once you start another one

Interesting project, I directly put it in my list of cc0 content which I can
use for my tiny side project games

~~~
massier
Hi thanks! 1.Not sure about a volume slider - always saw this as avoidable for
simplicity and UX. 2\. You absolutely right. Its a must. Was to complicated so
far... we'll see

~~~
bigwheeler
I used to be with you on the volume slider being redundant, but at least a few
times lately, the more video editing I do, the more I find that I am
constantly having multiple windows open, often playing things simultaneously,
and wanting one thing to be significantly less loud than another.

Edit: also, the tracks that I’ve listened to are great! I’ll definitely be
looking here for a future project. Thanks for doing this, and I wish you
success in keeping it going and making it profitable!

~~~
massier
Awesome. Love all those honest feedback. Also to you success with your
projects.

------
white-moss
Quote from the license text : > This license does not include the right to
compile music from WOWA to replicate a similar or competing service.

I think this clause coflicts with CC0, or prevent bundling into FLOSS (e.g.
GPLed one). Am I wrong? For example, Pixabay's image, which has such a clause
in the license, was recently banned using with WordPress theme (because
WordPress is GPLv3). I am getting very nervous about such a clause, but I know
CC0 is weak for trolls... Annoying.

~~~
massier
Hm, Do you think its not CC0? Unsplash has same words:
[https://unsplash.com/license](https://unsplash.com/license)

I added this one to make it even clearer: "So you can be safe and sure: You
can make commercial projects by using all music on WOWA, you just can't sell
the music as it is or create another "WOWA" with this music."

Thanks

~~~
chrisseaton
The issue is you're claiming three incompatible things

\- 'no copyright'

\- 'CC0'

\- 'you just can't sell the music as it is'

It is not possible that all of these things are true at the same time.

For example by claiming CC0 you have waived 'all of [your] rights to the work
worldwide under copyright law', but then you try to assert the right to tell
me not to sell them? How do you think this works?

~~~
buboard
Still, the act of compiling them can be protected no? It might even be
copyrightable as a collection.

------
kowdermeister
This is great, high quality stuff. Added to my list of free resources.

One nice to have feature would be to stop the currently playing track when I
click on play.

Worth submitting it here:

[https://github.com/neutraltone/awesome-stock-
resources](https://github.com/neutraltone/awesome-stock-resources)

~~~
massier
You are right. Thank you!

How to add it to this github?

~~~
kowdermeister
Just make a pull request.

~~~
massier
Thnx

------
dgellow
[https://jamendo.com/](https://jamendo.com/) competitor?

~~~
tmikaeld
Not free for commercial projects.

~~~
anc84
Jamendo? Just filter by license, you can use commercially what is not -NC.

~~~
tmikaeld
Aah, ok, they must have changed that it's been many years since I was last
there - due to the licensing.

------
danso
Very cool project. Worth noting that it's not just a webpage that compiles a
bunch of CC-0 tracks, but the OP/author himself is the composer/producer of
many of the tracks, so kudos to him for sharing his music for free.

There's not a ton of tracks now, but it might be useful to add a genre label
and bpm, alongside the track names, to make it easier for people to narrow in
on what they're interested in.

~~~
massier
you are kind - thanks a lot! great Ideas - will come definitely.

------
massier
Hi HN Community, I want to thank everybody participating in this discussion
about „Unsplash for Music“ (beta) :-) This is my first experience on HN and I
have to say it was fascinating and enlightning. Thanks for all the qualified
feedback, corrections and kind words.

To give appropriate thanks to you all, I decided to provide a new exclusive
free short track which I posted privatly. You can find it here:
[https://www.wowa.me/private/182444650937/tumblr_pm6riikWf31u...](https://www.wowa.me/private/182444650937/tumblr_pm6riikWf31ufzzxk)

For me - I’m gonna roll up my sleeves now and implement some of the feedback
on the website with the help of some of you contacted me and offered their
support.

All the best.

T H A N K Y O U !!!

------
dotdi
I'm excited! It's not the first time I see a project like this, so I hope you
gain a lot of traction.

One thing that I immediately thought about: I'm preparing to ramp up a (non-
tech) YouTube channel and I'm a bit worried somebody will claim ownership of
any do-whatever-you-want free music I would use to de-monetize or copyright-
strike my channel. I know big sites like Epidemic, AudioJungle or Audioblocks
have some sort of legal structure in place to protect their commercial
clients. Any thoughts on that?

EDIT: I can't grammar.

~~~
massier
You are absolutely right. I found many Projects and YouTube Channels in the
past which were claiming "no copyright" music but have either many different
crediting rules in small print or have claimed ownership via YouTube or
Soundcloud.

As a Music Artist I found out early, that Music-Copyright is not trivial -
just because someone says a song is copyright-free and submit it, it really is
- still someone else can claim ownership rights on parts of the song etc.

I realized that I can't easily get some songs from the internet and put them
online. I decided to give my own music away for free as I can assure the
rights and I only used license free material in the music. In the hope others
will follow.

To answer your question: All submitted songs to wowa.me will be checked and
reviewed one at a time on quality and ownership. I use tools to ensure this
song is not already registered etc. Furthermore every submitter has to accept
terms of submission.

But you got me on two important things: 1\. Submitting System needs to
validate email-realness via double-opt-in or so.

2\. How multiple commercial usage can work? Example: artist uses the free
beat/soundtrack and publish this new song (with vocals) to all platforms
(spotify, itunes and youtube network) Question: Will YouTube copyright
mechanism take effect if another artist uses same free beat with other vocals?

thanks

~~~
StavrosK
Do you also need to upload your songs on YouTube to prevent someone else from
doing that and copyright striking every video that uses them?

~~~
massier
I will uplaod the music to youtube later but I will not add them to "youtube
network id's" as this would prevent also you / the user from using the music
in your videos.

So I think we will concentrate on unique soundtrack music which is not
suitable for putting vocals on top but everyone can use them in videos, apps &
co. of course remix and them etc.

------
mrspeaker
Great idea! How do you plan to "scale" it? Will you personally review every
song that is submitted? And I guess related (though probably a "worry about it
later" problem too) but how will you verify that some troll isn't just posting
other people's work as their own?

~~~
massier
Thanks! For now I use a mix of personal review and copyright mechanisms from
soundcloud. Personal check is important to ensure quality.

Scaling will be supported by AI and more personell in future I assume.
Thankyou

------
EamonnMR
See also: [http://opengameart.org](http://opengameart.org)

------
pmontra
Firefox logs a lot of messages like

> The resource at “[https://assets.tumblr.com/client/prod/standalone/audio-
> ifram...](https://assets.tumblr.com/client/prod/standalone/audio-
> iframe/index.build.js?_v=4de6a1c533df396453738ed3b26ea516”) was blocked
> because content blocking is enabled.[Learn More]

> The resource at
> “[https://assets.tumblr.com/assets/scripts/tumblelog.js?_v=633...](https://assets.tumblr.com/assets/scripts/tumblelog.js?_v=63342563b8d3e03a2d8d50dddd99c7f9”)
> was blocked because content blocking is enabled.[Learn More]

Basically all is left is a white page with some unstyled text and DOWNLOAD
links, which let me download MP3 files.

Of course I could click in the address bar and disable content blocking for
this site, but that's an all or nothing switch and I'm not sure I want
tumblelog.js I didn't inspect it but its name doesn't inspire trust.

------
nullandvoid
Congrats on the launch!

Not sure if this is the HN effect but i'm unable to play anything
unfortunately - I can click play on multiple songs at a time with lots of
crosses appearing ( presumably to stop playing - i'm not sure? ) but with no
sound actually playing

~~~
massier
Thanks a lot! Hmm, Could you please tell which browser and device you are
using so I can double check?

Thanks

~~~
nullandvoid
Sorry for the late reply i was on chrome but just had another try and it works
now! Although I do still find when I click play multiple times everything
plays over each other - so I would prevent that if you're looking for
something to fix :)

~~~
massier
Great. Yes will definitely do that. Thanks a lot.

------
TheRealPomax
The site definitely needs to be redesigned to actually work if someone has
noscript running, because it can't possibly look like this by design, and I'm
not "allowing all" just to see what it's really supposed to look like.

------
DpdC
you have been asked about scalability, and you have not answered. I do not
know if it really is a serious project, or a project with which you wish to
self-promote.

In as much as, take care of your https, you expire next month.

And the numerous cookies that are implanted, including those of a counter that
you have hidden somewhere, those of tumblr, those of doubleclick, yahoo ..

Adblock blocks an item Which apparently is also hidden somewhere. Because when
I deactivate it, I can not reach what it is.

This is a tumblr? Turned? Too much for a site with 19 songs.

Likewise, it is appreciated as something that is free. I'm sorry for my
English. Good luck with the project.

~~~
massier
hi. I'm not sure if I understood everything but I will try to answer:
Regarding scalability: I think in the far future scaling will be possible
through implementing AI, optimized and automated processes and a bigger team
working together on that project. But honestly I am much more focused on
quality than quantity for now and things like "understanding all legal
aspects" etc. But of course in future I will work on having more different
artists from different genres on the platform with growth capacity. \--
Regarding "self-promotion": As I stated in other reply, I just started giving
my own music for free as I realized that this is the only way to start
assuring copyright restrictions. It should not be about me primarly. I also
consider changing the Domain-URL from ".me" to a ".com" to support this. \--
Regarding all technical issues you mention - wow really helpful thoughts but I
am not a pro by far. None you mentioned is in any way with bad intention - the
opposite, I tried eliminate all unnecessary stuff from a tumblr template to
get a clean website. If you have concrete improvement ideas please contact me
directly via mail - really appreciate your thoughts!

For now I'm already starting to work with some of you who offered to support
the project technically and to build it on a more scalable solution. stay
tuned (newsletter) Thankyou!

------
C1sc0cat
Really interesting I was going to have a go at producing some theme music /
cues for actual play podcast I am in using live and this is a fab looking
source.

------
wowaname
I had to double-take at the domain since I have owned the wowana.me domain for
five years now

------
tomcam
A lot of that music is really really good. Want to contribute but man, they
set the bar high!

~~~
massier
Hi - cool thanks! What do you exactly mean by this?

~~~
tomcam
I mean I'd be a little embarrassed to submit my own. These samples are sick.
They are every bid as good as pro sample packs.

------
dreen
Needs more Kevin Macleod!

~~~
massier
That would be great :)

------
dessant
Awesome initiative, I'd love to see some classical music!

~~~
massier
Haha - thanks, I will see - thank you.

------
fapi1974
Great idea, love Unsplash and use it all the time.

~~~
massier
Thank you.

------
hsnewman
This is a great reference, are there others?

------
mirages
Timeout HN Hug of death ;)

------
dbancajas
is there a similar site for sound effects?

------
irimegumi
Nice _kiss_

